# Betty and Ginger Snap



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Feb 8, 2020)

Betty and Ginger Snap are French Angoras. Both are bred to a French Angora. Both are due Febuary 10th. Can not wait to see what they have!!!

Betty





Ginger Snap (this picture is when she had babies back in November, there is a little baby by her leg)




This is the male they are bred with.


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Feb 8, 2020)

Ginger snap had babies in october not november. Got my months mixed up.


----------



## animalmom (Feb 8, 2020)

Pretty girls and a very handsome young man.  Watching for pictures of the kits!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## D and L Meadows (Feb 8, 2020)

Exciting! You should have some fun colors! I have three French Angora does, rew, blue and tort and a opal buck. I got some of each color out of the past two litters.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 8, 2020)

Wow, I’ve never seen these types...very pretty!  Hopefully they’ll sell fast...I still have people calling about my spotted little buggers and they are nothing like these beautiful  bunnies!!  With out asking price...I’m guessing they are more pricey than then the $10 I ask for mine.... As they should be...


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Feb 12, 2020)

Ginger Snap had her babies today. She had 10. 2 was dead tho. So 8 are alive. I do not think Betty go bred. I could not feel babies in her. I did feel the babies in Ginger Snap yesterday. The babies are all pink right now.


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (Feb 12, 2020)

Heart of the Matter Farm said:


> Ginger Snap had her babies today. She had 10. 2 was dead tho. So 8 are alive. I do not think Betty go bred. I could not feel babies in her. I did feel the babies in Ginger Snap yesterday. The babies are all pink right now.
> View attachment 69807


Great job!!  Can’t wait to see the color?


----------



## Heart of the Matter Farm (Feb 20, 2020)

We have white and light brown babies. Cant wait to see if they get any other colors when they get bigger. They are so cute.


----------

